# Mining pool question pps vs pplns



## .:Alienbliep:. (Feb 7, 2021)

Goodday,

I bought an Asus strix X5700 XT  for gaming purposes. Watercooled it.
With the new ethereum price i thought wait a second i can be mining too.
But i have some question on payout an hash rate settings.

I'm currently mining with Teamredminer at f2pool for pps payout.
My card produces around 50-52 mhash

The hashrate on the dashboard fluctuates between 34-60mhash (payout treshold 0.1)

On 2miners i get constantly 70-80mhash on the dashboard. But the payout method is pplns. (payout threshold 0.05)

Which one is the better one to choose?

Also when i overclock my memory to 1900mhz it produces 54mhash. But after an hour it crashes. Went to 1850mhz - after 2 hours it crashes. Now back at stock 1800mhz and it produces 50.88mhash.

Yours,

Stefan


----------



## Anarchon (Mar 10, 2021)

Hey, dont overclock your card its only going to shorten its lifespan and wont even provide a big difference.
Website dashboards are inaccurate, just look in your miner console for the hash rate.
I'd say go for the lower pool fee and then the lower payout so you get the coins quicker, especially if you wanna trade em for something else.


----------



## demirael (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm on Ethermine, PPLNS. The payout threshold is .1 but recently _also_ every 14 days if you don't reach it. My first payout was ~0.03.

BTW, you may want to lower the power target, I get best results at around -30%. I also can run the memory indefinitely at 1860 as long as I increase the fan speed a bit (memory stays at 98'C). 53 MH/s on Phoenix Miner 5.5c.


----------



## Freshbrewed (Mar 10, 2021)

demirael said:


> I'm on Ethermine, PPLNS. The payout threshold is .1 but recently _also_ every 14 days if you don't reach it. My first payout was ~0.03.
> 
> BTW, you may want to lower the power target, I get best results at around -30%. I also can run the memory indefinitely at 1860 as long as I increase the fan speed a bit (memory stays at 98'C). 53 MH/s on Phoenix Miner 5.5c.


Going over 95'C temps is going to wear out your card slowly and eventually after a year of constant mining it's gonna die. Navi card's memory chip safe temp rating is under 95'C and going past the limit will degrade it slowly.


----------



## Muaadib (Mar 10, 2021)

Website Dashboards show the instantaneous hashrate (number of submitted hashes/time) therefore it fluctuates greatly and shouldn't be a metric to judge upon.

PPS pays for shares found, regardless of the pool luck. Since this puts the pool at risk of losing money in the case of bad luck, they tend to pay a lower fee per share than PPLNS.

PPLNS is more random, when a block is found the pool will look back at the submitted shares in a time period (N) and distribute rewards according to the share percentages there. Therefore it varies by nature since you cant control how many shares you submitted in the mentioned period.

In general, PPS is steady but lower than PPLNS. And PPLNS will fluctuate above and below PPS but will normalize to slightly above PPS in the long run.


----------

